# Which main websites do chefs use when looking for a new job?



## techboy (Mar 15, 2012)

I work in IT and I (and most of my IT friends) primarily use jobserve.com

I am interested to know if there is a 'de facto' website(s) that chefs go to when looking for a new job?

Thanks.


----------



## nebraskabeef (Nov 8, 2011)

99.9% of cook or chef jobs are through word of mouth, the mouths of people you have previously worked with in other cities or operations. Outsiders entering the business for the first time, we call "dishwashers".


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Not necessarily.......Many Chefs will use "head hunters" or executive Chef job placement companies, or check Craig's list, the newspaper want ads a whole slew of different avenues.


----------



## chefjeff1969 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have always used (and still check, even though I am happy where I am now) ........ hcareers.com.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Tell purveyors you are looking. Or ask them "heard anythig around. After  that careers .com craig list. Chefs association


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I've gotten most of my jobs from craigslist. Followed by networking/pounding pavement.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Though I am not a professional chef, I have toyed with the idea years ago to return to South America or The USA, and hold a sommelier´s diploma :  the star chef´s newsletter online

Looks like a good source for jobs in top restaurants.

Hope this is helpful to you.

Margcata.


----------



## techboy (Mar 15, 2012)

This is all good info everyone - thank you! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## techboy (Mar 15, 2012)

This is all good info everyone - thank you! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

